# Heyla



## goshawk (May 14, 2005)

Damn. I find this place, then get caught and munched by exams before finding time to post. Ah well, long live summer; time for training, time for relaxing, time for forum-lurking.

I go by Goshawk online, for the most part, though I'll also answer to Liz. I've been doing some form of martial arts off and on since I was about seven, starting with judo as a little kid (where I got bumped to the adult class at eight years old; you want to talk about strength inequalities? =P), wandering through karate, taking a gander at aiki-jujitsu (until my instructor had a messy personal-life-issue and had to take time off), and finally ending up in a Tracy's Karate school.

I am now completely and irrevocably addicted, to the point of scheduling two semesters of college _around_ the school's group classes (and that took a long frustrating hour on the registrationg webpage, lemme tell ya) and now scheduling my work availability around it every day. My roommate thinks I'm a weird masochist and laughs at me a lot. She may be right, but hey--who cares!

And it's way too late, and I have a sparring class tomorrow afternoon, so I'll wrap up a rather long-winded introduction now. Cheers, all.


----------



## Sam (May 14, 2005)

hey! Welcome to MT!

Hurrah for female tracy kenpoists!

You'll come to find that MT is pretty addictive, just like training.
And trust me, I feel your pain on scheduling classese around group. It's a hassle, but worth it.
And you might be a weird masochist, but hey, at the end of the day, you know kenpo!

hope to see ya around. no lurking! post! post post post!

Sam


----------



## Drac (May 14, 2005)

Greetings and welcome to MT..


----------



## MJS (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to the forum! Enjoy your stay and if you have any questions, please feel free to ask!

Mike


----------



## Jaymeister (May 14, 2005)

welcome to the site


----------



## Lisa (May 14, 2005)

Welcome and Happy posting!


----------



## GuruJim1 (May 14, 2005)

I'm new here to, but let me say welcome any way.


----------



## arnisador (May 14, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## Feisty Mouse (May 14, 2005)

Welcome, goshawk!  I hope the summer will indeed give you more time for unwinding (and training), as well as MT.  Enjoy your stay.


----------



## shesulsa (May 14, 2005)

Welcome to MT, goshawk.  It sure seems like I've seen your ID somewhere before.  Anyway...

 It sounds like you've got an interesting background thus far!  I look forward to reading your posts.

 Enjoy!:ultracool


----------



## goshawk (May 15, 2005)

::grin:: Yeah, sometimes it seems like a boys' club in some ways--though far from all. There's an old lady taking classes at my club who's tough as titanium nails and a joy to watch, and a girl almost as crazy as me; plus the boys aren't exactly sad to see us come in the door.

I've come to accept the title of masochist, at least insofar as kenpo goes. Something about walking in the door saying "ow, I got kicked in the jaw three times but DAMN did I learn a lot today! Can't wait till next time!" really removes my arguments.

I'll try to post. Lurking is just so seductive...


----------



## goshawk (May 15, 2005)

shesulsa said:
			
		

> Welcome to MT, goshawk. It sure seems like I've seen your ID somewhere before.


Hmm...well, I'm on Livejournal quite a bit, and I was on Baen's Bar for a while, though I've been inactive there for a while. Perhaps you've seen me thereabouts? 

As for posting...let's see if I manage to shake off the lurking habit this time around. ::grin::


----------



## Sam (May 15, 2005)

well, you replied to my sparring gear thread, its a good start


----------



## 47MartialMan (May 16, 2005)

Welcome


----------



## Gentle Fist (May 17, 2005)

Yes, another Kenpoist!


----------



## KenpoTess (May 17, 2005)

Hi and Welcome to the Fun 

Enjoy~!


~Tess


----------



## jfarnsworth (Jun 1, 2005)

Welcome and happy posting.


----------

